# New Compact Digital camera opinions?



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Just a quicky

Am after a new camera - point `n` click job that takes good photos witout me faffin about!

Need a small one too

Used a friends Canon Ixus 55 and found it to be absolutely amazing but too much money...

Max i want to spend is about £100 whether it be second hand i`m not fussed

Ta

Daz:thumb:


----------



## Jay70 (May 21, 2007)

I've got a Nikon Coolpix 7500 7m pixels. Smashing little camera and much cheaper now than when I bought mine.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Good review here blowing away the Canon and Sony,

http://www.fujifilm.co.uk/digital/cameras/f31/gadgetShowMovie/

Fujifilm Finepix F31FD

Amazon for £130 i believe.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fujifilm F10, buy it from Fuji Factory Refurbished place, there around £120 and are a fantastic camera!! :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Good review here blowing away the Canon and Sony,
> 
> http://www.fujifilm.co.uk/digital/cameras/f31/gadgetShowMovie/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great link matey and for all the others guys!!

Daz


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

i bought one of these, fuji a700 http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=404880&category_oid=-24888


----------

